
OpenBSD: Not Free Not Fuctional and Definetly Not Secure - stargrave
https://aboutthebsds.wordpress.com/2013/01/25/20/
======
Tellurium
To me it seems a 3-post blog of a mentally tired person. Hope he recovered and
started enjoying life

------
manuw
Sounds like someone is very pissed because his commit was declined or
something.

------
lbeltrame
This needs a (2013) in the title.

